# Croatia basketball team



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Popovic
Zizic
Vujacic
still young and right around their prime/ready to enter prime
they are doing very well in the olympic qualifiers
i think all 3 of those guys deserve an NBA shot
and Marko Tomas played great against russia in the first game
i am surprised his name is not on any mock drafts


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> Popovic
> Zizic
> Vujacic
> ...


Popovic is an undersized SG, he isn't really a PG. I've seen some of the most incredible 3point shoots from him- when he is on fire the game is over...

It's not Vujacic- it's Vujcic (I know-it's tricky  ), I believe he already had some offers from NBA, but said unless some NBA team will offer him amount of money that would guarantee him good PT, he won't force to get in NBA...


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i do think popovic is a PG
he is a very good passer
i saw some terrific passes from him
in the U20 euro championships a few years ago when he played


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> i do think popovic is a PG
> he is a very good passer
> i saw some terrific passes from him
> in the U20 euro championships a few years ago when he played


I believe you, but he didn't impress me with his passes. He is obviously a shoot first pass-second PG, although this season in Valencia and Cibona he has to pass the ball...

I think when Ukic will develope-he'll be much more usefull player for Croatian NT, while Popovic would also be great off the bench... especially against zone-defense with those 3point shots.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

In the last croatian national team's game against sweden , Roko-Leno ukic scored 15 points to go with his 9 rebounds (!) and 4 assists (in 27 minutes). Not bad for a 20 years old point guard. Ok sweden is not the best team in europe , but his stats are quite impressive though. As for Popovic , he is certainly talented offensively but must still improve his passing skills and leadership.


----------

